# A few questions from a new boat owner...



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

I have just picked up a River Hawk (similar to a Gheenoe) and have a few questions that I hope someone can help with:

1. How do people generally attach things (cletes, rod holders, cup holders, tie downs, etc.) to the fiberglass sides without drilling through.
2. For those who use an anchor, how have you attached the anchor rope to the boat? Where?
3. Is it better to attach cletes to the top of the rail or to the side of the boat just below the rail?

I know these sound like pretty simple questions and I am sure they have straightforward answers - This is a new boat and I don't want to screw it up...

I have been lurking around this forum for a few weeks and some of the boats on here are amazing...


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have mixed emotions about drilling any holes.  I use the bow loop to anchor.  If you have to, mount to a rail.  They are strong.  I am not crazy about drilling into the hull.

Joe


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

I also use the bow handle to loop an anchor and the motor tie down eye bolt to rope the stern anchor. drilling into the rail is the norm, use the side to keep the top of the rail clear. you'll get use to drilling holes eventually it took me the better part of a year to drill mine.

eric


----------



## eric__the_angler (Dec 18, 2006)

also my rod holders are mounted on the seat bench, single rod holders at a 45' angle in front of me on the left and behind on the right. i have found that a simple bicycle bottle holder in this same area under the front of my seat sort of in between the legs works fine. they're just holes the more you make the lighter your boat gets.... hehe


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Take your time and fish the boat to decide how and where you want things loctaed.

It's only glass and gelcoat and can be easily repaired.  It's not llike your cutting the Hope Diamond where you only get one shot at it.

I've seen Gheenoes running full of holes and even some guys run them with cracks in the hull.

Dill the holes you need to to make it "yours"  Get over it, you will take more time to make it right than 90% of the riggers I've seen.

Measure twice, drill once.

Anytime you can through bolt and have some sort of backer, do so.

Seal all holes with a marine grade sealant.

Hope this helps, but coming from a boat junkie, this is part of the fun.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Take your time and fish the boat to decide how and where you want things loctaed.
> 
> It's only glass and gelcoat and can be easily repaired. It's not llike your cutting the Hope Diamond where you only get one shot at it.
> 
> ...


Ron, let us know where you start drilling holes on that new glades skiff. ;D


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The first hole (and about a dozen others) has been drilled - to mount seats and a couple of cletes...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

> Thanks for the advice.  The first hole (and about a dozen others) has been drilled - to mount seats and a couple of cletes...


Congrats on taking the first step to making the boat "yours".


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

We all have opinoins, but I prefer mounting cleats on the side of the rail. Gets the cleats out of the way, and gives you the option to through-bolt. As Capt Ron said, "Anytime you can through bolt and have some sort of backer, do so."


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

> We all have opinoins, but I prefer mounting cleats on the side of the rail. Gets the cleats out of the way, and gives you the option to through-bolt. As Capt Ron said, "Anytime you can through bolt and have some sort of backer, do so."


I did mount on the side of the rails and through bolted. Used black vinyl cleates and black headed bolts, so blends nicely with the black rails. A small thing, but a positive start.

I am going to work on mounting a battery in the bow this week and setting up a distribution panel, a battery guage, an outlet, etc... Anyone have a good online resource for electronic doo-dads? I would really like to find a distribution panel that would let me fuse at the panel and that would include a battery guage. 

Also, has anyone run "remote" battery terminals, i.e. terminals in the back of the boat connected to a battery in the front. When I put the boat in my garage, I would like to be able to charge the battery from a wall mounted charging station that will be near the back of the boat. Am I totally off the mark on this? Is there a better way to accomplish this?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

You can remotely connect the battery as you described, but you have to use a thicker gauge wire the further you go. Front to back on a 15' or so boat you're probably looking at 8 ga minimum, maybe even thicker depending on the electric motor. Its a lot better to keep them close if you can.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

when you start drilling, and you will, always start the drill bit in reverse first to cut through the gelcoat layer, this will keep you from cracking the gelcoat and making the hole look nasty, once through the gelcoat and into the fiberglass put it in forward and finish the hole, once hole is drilled use a #2 phillips screwdriver and work it around the sharp edges of the gelcoat in a circular pattern and it will wollow out the gelcoat on the edges so when the screw starts to grab it does not crack the gelcoat from around the edges of the hole.


----------



## gngraham (Jun 21, 2007)

Great advice on drilling through the gelcoat. I would not have considered any of it!

Looked this evening on placing the battery in the bow and it is too large to fit. So, the battery will go in the back and I will have to run wire to the front. Can anyone point me to a table where I can determine wire guage based on length of run and amperage draw?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Get a copy of the West Marine catalogue.... I'd never recommend them since they're prices are a bit high (understatement...) but that catalogue is very good. Throughout it there's the "West Advisor" a series of short articles on everything from batteries to anchors for new customers (including the table you're asking about... ) I've found it very valuable over the years when doing basic research. After you figure out what you need, to to this site and check out their prices. I haven't bought from them yet- but I will shortly.... http://bestboatwire.com/. Good luck.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

I have had a River Hawk for about a year and love it. I am (trying to) posting some pictures of how I set it up.
I have a 18hp 4 stroke that gets me just over 30mph. I fish the grass flats so polling is important. The model of River Hawk is the King Fish Edition. This was well thought-out so as to have the maximum amount of real estate on the boat. I like the way a cooler is fastened to the deck so as you can remove it. My only suggestion is if you buy a River Hawk is replace some of the fasteners with SS ones (galv. stl comes with it).


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

Gator_Bob, I fixed your picks for you ;D.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom........I'll try to figure what I did wrong


----------

